# Zip Ties for computer sensor



## jst1960 (Jul 25, 2010)

Where can I purchase some small zip ties that will work with a Cateye sensor? It seems like the small ties that I can find at local stores such as HomeDepot or Lowes are to wide.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

This will last you 20 lifetimes 

https://www.harborfreight.com/1200-piece-nylon-cable-tie-assortment-45748.html


----------



## scuollo (Aug 2, 2010)

*cateye small parts store*

I found a package of various sized ties at Home Depot that included small ones... but if that does not work, you can order from Cateye Store - small parts:

http://www2.cateye.com/store/parts.php?cid=1_110

This is a link to the sensor ties for my Cateye - you should find yours here too.


----------



## jst1960 (Jul 25, 2010)

scuollo, thank you very much! Order has been placed.


----------



## khat (Sep 22, 2009)

A decent electronic store will have many different types of zip ties.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Home Depot, Lowes, True Value, Radio Shlock....


----------



## Mailmover (Mar 29, 2011)

Check Wally World as well, I found some thin but long ones in the Electrical section..


----------



## jst1960 (Jul 25, 2010)

I have ordered some from Cateye, they were cheap enough at two bucks for a pack of ten. I purchased two packs, so I should be set for quite a few years!
Thanks everyone for all the input.


----------



## scuollo (Aug 2, 2010)

This question was easy....


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Retro Grouch said:


> This will last you 20 lifetimes
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/1200-piece-nylon-cable-tie-assortment-45748.html


Yeah, but are they narrow enough? No widths in the spec sheet on these...


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

voodooguy said:


> Yeah, but are they narrow enough? No widths in the spec sheet on these...


I have a jar of these and they fit my Cateye sensor and computer mount with no issues.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

Forget the zip ties and go with some silicon adhesive


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Did you try a hardware store?


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

Garmin recommends zip ties that is UV rated and with metal retainer vs plastic. Got mine at Home Depot.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Kontact said:


> Did you try a hardware store?





uncrx2003 said:


> Garmin recommends zip ties that is UV rated and with metal retainer vs plastic. Got mine at Home Depot.


I did try a hardware store and Home Depot. I couldn't find them narrow enough for the Garmin cadence sensor. So, I just bought the Garmin ones online.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Ever considered your LBS?

(facepalm)


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

LOL... Oh yeahhhh.... forgot about them!


----------

